# Steve(Sharlin)any ideas?



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi,

I posted recently that my 81 year old Mom's Springer Spaniel passed away a week ago. He was 11 or so and very well loved. She really wants another dog-she is very lonely- my father passed away 5 years ago. My brother who sometimes lives with her really wants another dog. They went to the pound on Saturday, just looking... through all the Pit Bulls (no offense, just too much dog) they saw this female Golden, poor thing- she was found, had a color, but no tags, spayed. She said it was like the sun just shown down on her. They were hoping to get her, but it does look like there may be other takers.

I told her I didn't think it wise to get a Golden, especially since she walks with a walker.... but those Golden faces can do you in. So I need to explore all options for her.

My question is, what do you think of an older (5-7 year old) Golden??? She is in Los Angeles, CA, but my sister is in SF and would probably be willing to do a transport. We are already thinking either she or I would take the dog in, if heaven forbid something happens to my Mom.

Do you know of anything available through Homeward Bound that would suit her? She wouldn't use a crate, the dog would sleep with her. She would throw the ball and have a dog walker- my brother would be around too. She is home most of the time, except for market or the doctors.

Thanks for listening,
Ellen


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My thinking is an older golden also. There would a ton of love between them and good for both--your mom would have the love and be able to give the attention she wants, and on older dog would find a happy home.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think a senior golden would be great for your grandmother. I can just see them walking together slowly down the driveway or sidewalk and it makes me smile. I hope that there is one that Steve will know about or put you in touch with someone that would know.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Have you looked at the golden retriever club of greater Los Angeles rescue? http://www.grcglarescue.org/RP_Adoptable.asp?cid=All They have a lot of older goldens in need of homes.


----------



## ladybank (Jan 22, 2008)

What an ace mum- good on her for wanting another dog to walk and love- she sounds wonderful. I hope you find the right companion for her and here was me thinking I was too old to get another golden after losing my Darra. Give your mum a huge hug and my sincerest blessing- you've made my day.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

PM'd ya...............


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> I think a senior golden would be great for your grandmother. I can just see them walking together slowly down the driveway or sidewalk and it makes me smile. I hope that there is one that Steve will know about or put you in touch with someone that would know.[/quo
> 
> 
> That just made me smile, too! It is a heart warming image.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think an older golden would work out very well for your mother!! I would work with a rescue that can do their best to find the perfect match. Good luck to you and your mom! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I'm in the Los Angeles area. The local GR rescue does often have older dogs. You might also want to try Pet Orphans (www.petorahans.org) and Pasadana Humane Soceity (www.phsspca.org). They are two of the better all-breed rescue groups in the area.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am right in between both of you (Central Coast) so I will keep my eye out too.


----------

